# Things to do/places to see <200 miles of Calais



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Any Suggestions where we can visit please?

Campsites or Nice Aires?

Places we have tried in the Past that we like to give you an Idea.

Brugge
Ghent
Le Touquet
Vic-Sur-Aisne
Pierrefonds


Coast or Inland.

TM


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Ypres, campsite right next to the town.


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Bayer for the tapestry. Very cool. 
D day landing beaches and the maggio line defences.
Pay your respects at the war graves which are a very powerful sigt to behold and a good reminder of the brave. 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Jeannette said:


> Bayer for the tapestry.


it's Bayeux btw - Bayer is a German company!

within 200miles of Calais - phew...

Paris
Rheims/Laon/St Quentin/Epernay
The Ardenne Region
Holland - Amsterdam, Antwerp, Utrecht
The Moselle Valley - great drive
Amiens
Rouen
Lille
Brussels

loads of regional parks in France and Belgium


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Le Treport Funicular aire
St Valery sur Somme aire especially on market day Wed & Sun
Veullettes sur mer aire

Pics in my gallery, link below


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*D day*

Sorry, meant to add that we have also visited

The D Day beaches and Memorials many times.

And Ypres

Acrcen Thermal Baths (Klein Vink)

Funicular aire , must look for that!

TM


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

added to the gallery. I've also noticed there is a FON spot on the sea side of the shops at the bottom of the lift ;-)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> added to the gallery. I've also noticed there is a FON spot on the sea side of the shops at the bottom of the lift ;-)


You read my mind!

Latitude	Longitude
50.05835	1.36357
Degrees, Minutes & Seconds
Latitude	Longitude
N50 03 30	E1 21 48
GPS
Latitude	Longitude
N 50 03.501	E 1 21.814


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Calais Hull*

Never really fancied Amsterdam.

But might consider it, could always travel from Hull-Rotterdam, Calais - Dover back.

TM


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Calais Hull*



teemyob said:


> Never really fancied Amsterdam.
> 
> But might consider it, could always travel from Hull-Rotterdam, Calais - Dover back.
> 
> TM


I've not done Hamsterjam  with the motorhome but it's well worth a visit, especially as they have now re-opened the Rijksmuseum after a long refurbishment period. Also visit Delft and Haarlem en route - lovely places and typically Dutch architecture


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Calais Hull*



fatbuddha said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Never really fancied Amsterdam.
> ...


Was not impressed with Amsterdam I visited last year in November, something about the place.

However there is a very quirky campsite, Camping Zeeburg.

https://www.facebook.com/CampingZeeburg?fref=ts


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

How about Zandvoort in The Netherlands, Honfleur in France


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Might be stretching your 200 miles, but we have never met anyone who didn't love Saumur on the Loire. Two very pleasant sites to choose from.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

If you are into Second World War sites La Cupole and the Blockhouse at Eperleques are well worth visiting.

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*sights*

Thanks everyone, still looking.

Saumur might have been okay from western ports.

TM


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

javea said:


> If you are into Second World War sites La Cupole and the Blockhouse at Eperleques are well worth visiting.
> 
> Mike


If you do visit the Blockhaus at Eperlecqles theres a nice little free aire at nearby Watten, only been open since last year and overlooking the river. About 40kms from Calais...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11915

Pete


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

If you want a really handy campsite close to the A28/E402 (free) autoroute, I can recommend Camping Sainte Claire at Neufchatel-en-Bray. It's about mid-way between Abbeville and Rouen; and roughly 100 miles from Calais.

http://www.camping-sainte-claire.com/

https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=49.737645,1.429119&spn=0.00208,0.006496&t=h&z=18

Not checked the ACSI book this year, but we stayed twice in 2012, and also in 2011 - paid €12 for two of us inc hook-up. I think you can stay for less without ACSI if you don't require electric. Very nice conscientious family-run, extremely neatly kept with big pitches, great facilities, restaurant etc. Also near to the pleasant town of Neufchatel and directly on the 'Green Route' to Dieppe.

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ferry nice*

Might get ferry to Belgium / Holland and work something out when we get there.

Coming back from Calais.

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And if the weather is poor do you wish to travel further afield?
No plans for us, apart from tunnel booking.
On the other side the world is our lobster
Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Time*



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> And if the weather is poor do you wish to travel further afield?
> No plans for us, apart from tunnel booking.
> On the other side the world is our lobster
> Dave p


No Dave, we do not have much time off!

Happy and safe travels.

TM


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

Pierrefonds is nice, me and the kid visited at Easter and parked up at the back off the castle no one bothered us and the castle is worth a visit also the village is nice.

Alan & kid


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

mikebeaches said:


> If you want a really handy campsite close to the A28/E402 (free) autoroute, I can recommend Camping Sainte Claire at Neufchatel-en-Bray. It's about mid-way between Abbeville and Rouen; and roughly 100 miles from Calais.
> 
> http://www.camping-sainte-claire.com/
> 
> ...


Plus 1. Stayed there this year before the ferry home. Great site

Went to La Roche en Ardennes year before, might be stretching the mileage but well worth a visit


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Added to my POI's
http://www.mediafire.com/download/gbdw83g4fcbc1ia/Techno_stops.ov2


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Lac du Der if you like cycling. Flat piste de cycliste all the way round - 3 really good Aires plus several sites...........


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

dolcefarniente said:


> Lac du Der if you like cycling. Flat piste de cycliste all the way round - 3 really good Aires plus several sites...........


Help with where they are would be good


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Techno100 said:


> dolcefarniente said:
> 
> 
> > Lac du Der if you like cycling. Flat piste de cycliste all the way round - 3 really good Aires plus several sites...........
> ...


Sorry Techno, I could drive you straight to them but no Co ords to hand. One on the harbour near Arrigny. From the harbour drive to Arrigny - turn left. Two spaced roughly equally around the lake. You can spit in the lake from any of them.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Here is one
http://www.i-campingcar.fr/aires.php?ville=CHANTECOQ


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Yup, Googled the lake - should all be visible. St Dizier / Vitry le Francois area.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

port


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Fra...=GIFFAUMONT%20CHAMPAUBERT%20%20Lac%20du%20Der


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any Suggestions where we can visit please?
> 
> ...


What an excellent post. I will watch the responses with interest.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*pots replies*

Thanks for all your replies and suggestions.

We have booked Hull-Rotterdamout, first stop Rootterdam, then it is the thermal baths for a jet wash http://www.thermaalbad.nl/.

We will be trying a few places en-route to visit my Brother in Paris.

Techno, we are going to visit the Funicular Aire in June.

Happy & Safe Travels.

TM


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We are too on the way back


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Trev,

We visited the Le Treport aire when it first opened in 2011, nice aire and a good alternative to the one at the bottom in the town which gets mobbed. Be great if you could do a review when you get back..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10612

I also did a little write up about Lac du Der if anyone is going there with links to the aires and campsite entries which might be of use....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-218.html

Pete


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We leave tomorrow for the midnight tunnel. We'll go straight to the 24 hr Pidou and have a few hrs sleep and a bit of a shop before driving 230miles to Lac du Der :thumbup: might stay a couple of nights as the cycling looks just right for my wife who's a beginner. 
Not decided on the next port of call on route to the Med yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

St Remy de Provence one of our favourite places. Usual museums and stuff and a pretty town. A mile or so walk South of town is Glanum Roman remains. Interesting and ticket allows entry to 2 other visitor sites in town. Anybody goes then walk to Glanum as campers have to park in a coach park well out of public view. Not sure if there's an Aire but there is a large car park (no facilities) opposite the fuel station on Route de Tarascon. Nobody seems to complain if parked for a couple of nights. Usually other vans parked too. Camp Municipal at Rougon also good value with riverside pitches and lots of out of the gate walking. 3rd July for us


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I would do Amsterdam Trev. The rest of those places are boring. Dont bother taking the family. Take your mates. And probably best leaving the van at home to be honest.

In fact if you let me know when your going. Ill come along. As a guide.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

mikebeaches said:


> If you want a really handy campsite close to the A28/E402 (free) autoroute, I can recommend Camping Sainte Claire at Neufchatel-en-Bray. It's about mid-way between Abbeville and Rouen; and roughly 100 miles from Calais.
> Mike


We stayed there this week. It has now been expanded to include a camping car wire just outside the main site. This has about 15 places and will be open all year, entry by card payment at barrier. It opens on June 1st. The price will be 12 euros (same as the site for two people) and will include wifi and electricity. It looks very neat, once established the planting will create small hedges between the emplacements. There is a building on the aire which looks like a small toilet block but we didn't see this until we were leaving so didn't get a chance to ask about it.
I think this will be very useful for winter stopovers to and from other places.
Lala


----------

